# [19] - Celtics [5-13] vs. New Jersey Nets [7-11]



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

_*Did we get our Number 1 pick yet?*_​
No, the Celtics are still in the running. 

They're on a five game winning streak and will only get better as the season improves.

We're only 1/4 of the season in and we still have as great a chance as we've had 20 games ago.

The Celtics will take on the almost just as bad New Jersey Nets tonight, who have three all-stars on that roster...sad, the Titanic division sucks so much that even the Knicks have just as good of a chance as any other team to win it and make the playoffs (and ruin the Bull's Christmas present of a top 3 pick, lol).

If the Celtics do well in this game, like they've done in the past five, they'll be tied for the top spot with the Grizzlies and the Bobcats in the league!

Danny thank you for making this team a winner.

Signed,

A Happy Celtic fan.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics play the New Jersey Nets at the Continental Airlines Arena in East Rutherford, New Jersey on Saturday, December 9th, 2006. The game is televised on







New England.

The New Jesey Nets have assembled one of the best Eastern Conference teams in the league, though their record does not reflect that. Their "big three" of Vince Carter, Richard Jefferson, and of course, Jason Kidd gives the Nets one of the best starting lineups in the league. While their big man crew isn't quite as good, they can score (Nenad Krstic's face-up game) and defend (Jason Collin's post defense). In my opinion, the bench of the Nets isn't quite what was expected from the team in the offseason. I feel the Celtics, in order to win this game, will need to out-rebound, out-hustle, and overally outplay the superior New Jersey team. The key factors will be the defense of Vince Carter and bench scoring. 

 The probable starters for each team:













Roster | *Team Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 







*Roster* | Team Site | *Team Stats* *|* Schedule *|* *Season Splits* | Game Notes
*
* *Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*

 Please visit the *New Jersey Nets Forum Game Thread** !*


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

this team is ****ing terrible


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

0-11 is not the way you want to start the game.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

neither is 0-18


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> neither is 0-18


2-18, #1AWF. 2-18.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> 2-18, #1AWF. 2-18.



haha we got a basket woohoo!! the nets fans even applauded us when we finally scored how pathetic is that


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Boston keep pushing the ball and jacking up shots and they are bricking them all, I don't understand why they are trying to shoot out of their slump. They obviously need to attack the bastket and draw fouls but the refs aren't given them to PP, he finally got his first foul with like less than 2min to go in the first.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What's the word on Perkins? I thought he was playing well and was your starter, Perkins Jefferson should of been a dangerous frontcourt for the nets, they have nothing in the middle


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice charge from rondo on RJ


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

and Al travels, why does boston just stand there? As soon as somebody has the ball the rest of the team just freeze and watch whoever has the ball.


COME ON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

3 sec violation NJ
3s violation Boston
turn over after turn over

this game is getting sloppy


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Green with a thre!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

ouch, carter with a sweet up and under and dunk


green answers in traffic


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

jefferson and 1!!!!!!!


lol, on the replay it shows that it was an offensive foul though


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

impressive drive by rondo


wow I didn't think Green was that weak, Carter is backing him down at will.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

sick baseline reverse lay up by jefferson


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

west with a threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


putting boston up by 1


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

west husslin like a beast, I'm starting to like this kid. I would like having him on the raps.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics are looking much better and if the Nets weren't so hot at the beginning of the game, they would be comfortably ahead. Al Jefferson and Delonte West are stepping up. What I'm concerned about is Scalabrine is getting Leon Powe's minutes, despite the fact that Powe has played much better in two games that Scalabrine has in over ten.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> wow I didn't think Green was that weak, Carter is backing him down at will.


Green, for all of his scoring prowess and athletic ability, has one of the skinniest bodies I've seen. He looks like a twig and will not be able to defend unless he gains some serious weight.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow telfair can't shoot 3s

boston getting destroyed on their own boards, what's happening? This is against a team that couldn't suck more inside.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Premier said:


> Green, for all of his scoring prowess and athletic ability, has one of the skinniest bodies I've seen. He looks like a twig and will not be able to defend unless he gains some serious weight.



Wasn't Tmac skinny too when he came into the league? Yet he was the team's stop man.


I just didn't expect Green to be that weak.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> wow telfair can't shoot 3s


He's not too bad, much better than my expectation. He'll hit some occasionally.



> boston getting destroyed on their own boards, what's happening? This is against a team that couldn't suck more inside.


One of our best rebounders, Perkins, is out for three weeks at least and Pierce has not picked up the slack. Gomes and Jefferson are rebounding well, but they are still allowing too many offensive rebounds to the Nets, while not managing to offensive rebound themselves. The Nets have missed more shots, yet outrebound the Celtics by ten.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> Wasn't Tmac skinny too when he came into the league? Yet he was the team's stop man.


McGrady was smarter, quicker, and stronger.Green has the length and lateral quickness to be a good defender, he just doesn't pick up on defensive rotations and he cannot guard the strong side well.



> I just didn't expect Green to be that weak.


That's what I meant in calling him skinny.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Premier said:


> He's not too bad, much better than my expectation. He'll hit some occasionally.
> 
> 
> One of our best rebounders, Perkins, is out for three weeks at least and Pierce has not picked up the slack. Gomes and Jefferson are rebounding well, but they are still allowing too many offensive rebounds to the Nets, while not managing to offensive rebound themselves. The Nets have missed more shots, yet outrebound the Celtics by ten.



thanks for the 411, hitting one occasionally IS very bad, especially for an undersized PG. If you can't hit wide open shots...

I don't know if this game is representative of how he usually plays, but it doesn't seem like he's starter material right now, he's not making very good decisions and he can't shoot. Sure, he's fast, but it doesn't lead to anything, doesn't control the break, his passes just doesn't connect.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Premier said:


> That's what I meant in calling him skinny.



I got that, I was just saying that skinny guys are still good defenders, ie prince, tmac, that's what I meant.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> thanks for the 411, hitting one occasionally IS very bad, especially for an undersized PG. If you can't hit wide open shots...
> 
> I don't know if this game is representative of how he usually plays, but it doesn't seem like he's starter material right now, he's not making very good decisions and he can't shoot. Sure, he's fast, but it doesn't lead to anything, doesn't control the break, his passes just doesn't connect.


Yeah, he's not playing well right now, but Telfair has had a nice streak of good games, having some great scoring bursts [ten points in the third quarter against the Suns] and usually passing well, while limiting bad decisions and turnovers. His shooting has been okay, but his defense is considerably below average.

By the way, by occasionally I mean about one out of three attempts.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, green REALLY husslin right now, he was a beast on the offense, Boston are still in this game thanks to West, Jefferson and West's hussling


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I didn't think you meant 1-3 by occasionally, however that's.333% 3pt Shooting for a PG, undersized mind you. that is horrible.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm having a pretty good game. =)

Get' em big Al


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al is really looking good out there.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Premier said:


> Al is really looking good out there.


I'm very glad to see it Premier, The guy has potential. Now that he is healthy showing what he can do.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

why the **** does boston keep on switching on that krstic-mwill pick and roll? Leaving rondo on a 7 footer is your idea of good defense???????


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

tony allen satarting to finaly play, 2 great offensive rebounds in the 4th and 2 and 1s


I'm surprised pierce didn't get the travelling call


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssss
AL IS A STUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

gets the and 1 with an awkward pass


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Who's number 7 for Boston, I haven't seen him in two years. Glad he's back.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

lol, sixth win.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Holy crap, that was awesome!

What a shot by Pierce.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssss
> AL IS A STUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> gets the and 1 with an awkward pass


:worthy:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow.

Bringing back a phrase from last season: Pierce = clutch.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Premier said:


> Wow.
> 
> Brining back a phrase from last season: Pierce = clutch.


That was one of the most clutch shots I've seen all year.

Great game by AL too with all the career highs.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I have to complain, Jeffers is what? 20 for 21 and he's not in the game in the final two seconds? Pierce is 3-17 and takes the last shot?

Sure I wanted them to lose, but even if I wanted them to win, I would have given it to Big Al.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Some thoughts: why did Doc call a timeout before Tony Allen crossed the halfcourt line and why didn't Tony Allen, if he wanted to call a timeout after the rebound, just hold the ball beneath the basket?

Also, Al should've been in the game at that point and Pierce should not have been given the ball, noting his shooting struggles. Still, somehow, someway, he pulled off a remarkable shot after being shut down by Jason Kidd. It was a very poor decision to take a jump shot with six seconds left in a tie game, but it worked out for some inexplicable reason.

Well, the win is gratifying, but it's means another step away from the high lottery.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

The commentators were talking about who to give the ball, the proven vet or the hot shot of the game, I agree with giving it to Pierce, first the ball was not inbounded in the half court, getting the ball downlow would take too much time. Al is stilla young gun, PP is called the go to guy for a reason AND he is cluth. I still think Jeff should of been in the game, but I think the idea was to stretch the D to give room for PP to operate.

The bottom line is that Pierce can create and has a much better offensive arsenal than Al, he would only be able to attack from the low post, Pierce can shoot it anywhere on the floor, he can drive ect.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> The commentators were talking about who to give the ball, the proven vet or the hot shot of the game, I agree with giving it to Pierce, first the ball was not inbounded in the half court, getting the ball downlow would take too much time. Al is stilla young gun, PP is called the go to guy for a reason AND he is cluth. I still think Jeff should of been in the game, but I think the idea was to stretch the D to give room for PP to operate.
> 
> The bottom line is that Pierce can create and has a much better offensive arsenal than Al, he would only be able to attack from the low post, Pierce can shoot it anywhere on the floor, he can drive ect.



They had time. Pierce held the ball for 4.5 of the seven seconds. I'm not really complaining that Pierce got the ball. It was obvious where it was going, but really, that is not the type of shot you want to be taking. Pierce made that because he has a knack for hitting clutch shots, but I'd prefer the more efficient Al than Pierce at the end of the game, especially if I knew that Pierce would be throwing up a prayer of a jump shot.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

i rather see pierce taking the last shot then bassy telfair like against memphis and taking a 3 with 1 minute left against the suns...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

pokpok said:


> i rather see pierce taking the last shot then bassy telfair like against memphis and taking a 3 with 1 minute left against the suns...


The latter was a fraction of a millimeter off.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

i hope al will have big games like that more


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Aznboi812 said:


> i hope al will have big games like that more


Just give him the minutes and the ball..


----------

